# 4w5 or 5w4??!!! AAAAAAH HELP!!



## blu (May 13, 2011)

I am very confused over whether I am a 4 with a 5 wing or a 5 with a 4 wing... This seems like a pretty common problem, from what I've seen- but I haven't discovered any good solutions, not yet, anyway. A lot of the stuff for both 4 AND 5 apply. On tests, I always get either 4 or 5, but there's no pattern as to which one. I'm an INFP empath, pretty new to enneagram. Half the time I think I'm a 4 and half the time I lean towards 5- it's SO FRUSTRATING! *#@! numbers!!!
 Anybody have help??!


----------



## dfoster (Mar 8, 2010)

I think the main difference is type 4 belongs to the image triad and type 5 belongs to the fear triad. So you can read up on the difference between the two and decide which one fits you best.


----------



## Moss Icon (Mar 29, 2011)

Does your tri-type not clarify it? My first is 4w5 and second is 5w4. Like the commentor above me says they seem to be part of 2 different 'triads' so it's possible for you to be both (like me!)


----------



## blu (May 13, 2011)

I don't really know what I'm doing with enneagrams... but I'm thinking I'm 4w5. Thx!


----------



## dfoster (Mar 8, 2010)

which of these describes your most dominant underlying feeling: I am isolated from the world or I am disconnected from my soul?


----------



## ACC_pc (May 28, 2011)

I used to have this problem.
Main difference is a 4w5 is more likely to share their thoughts and feelings with others and express themselves more outwardly while a 5w4 probably wouldn't or probably doesn't know how.

Like if the two were asked to write down how they felt in a particular situation a 4w5 would more easily be able to pinpoint their emotions, fluently record on paper before then going on to evaluate and analyse the results while a 5w4 though capable of strong emotions too, would end up _over-thinking_ and analysing every thing in their head and then concluding to nothing or over complicating and messing up everything, equals= blank paper.

So 5w4 - Head before heart
4w5 - Heart before head.

I'm no expert so...


----------



## PixieSaysHi (Oct 9, 2010)

ACC_pc said:


> I used to have this problem.
> Main difference is a 4w5 is more likely to share their thoughts and feelings with others and express themselves more outwardly while a 5w4 probably wouldn't or probably doesn't know how.
> 
> Like if the two were asked to write down how they felt in a particular situation a 4w5 would more easily be able to pinpoint their emotions, fluently record on paper before then going on to evaluate and analyse the results while a 5w4 though capable of strong emotions too, would end up _over-thinking_ and analysing every thing in their head and then concluding to nothing or over complicating and messing up everything, equals= blank paper.
> ...


that's the most concise but spot on differentiation between 4w5 and 5w4. ty.


----------



## The13thGuest (May 3, 2011)

They way you type makes you sound like neither. But one can't really judge by the way someone types.
And are you going off descriptions or test results?
Read through the descriptions really well and see if they really fit you. Also, you should look at the points of growth and stress.

*Four:*
_ When moving in their Direction of Disintegration (stress), aloof Fours suddenly become over-involved and clinging at Two. However, when moving in their Direction of Integration (growth), envious, emotionally turbulent Fours become more objective and principled, like healthy Ones. _

*Five:*
_When moving in their Direction of Disintegration (stress), detached Fives suddenly become hyperactive and scattered at Seven. However, when moving in their Direction of Integration (growth), avaricious, detached Fives become more self-confident and decisive, like healthy Eights. _


----------

